# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Waterproofing old 60's concrete laundry tub to use as a pond? Best product?

## DBR

Hi, 
I recently picked up a free solid concrete laundry tub to use as an outdoor pond On the base it is all cracked up and spalling but on the inside aside from the occasional hairline crack it appears free from leaks Further, the previous owner said it doesnt leak at all. 
Nonetheless i wish to cover it on the inside in a flexible film that will hold water in should 0-1mm cracks start to slowly appear over time Is there some sort of a thick substance that i can trowel or brush inside that will ensure waterproofing.  Obviously it mustn't emit toxins into the water (fish) and it needs to be uv resistant as it will be outside. 
Note: whilst the base of the tub in the photo appears destroyed the inside is actually surprisingly good condition despite hairline cracks here and there.. 
thanks,

----------


## droog

Bondall - PondTite

----------

